# Dea Raids Eleven Compassion Clubs In Los Angeles



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

*DEA RAIDS ELEVEN COMPASSION CLUBS IN LOS ANGELES* 
by City of West Hollywood (18 Jan, 2007) _Wednesday, January 17 sees Drug Enforcement Administration raid eleven Compassion Clubs in Los Angeles._




[SIZE=-2]_The DEA is on a reefer-madness rampage_[/SIZE]Drug Enforcement Administration agents raid 11 Los Angeles-area medical marijuana clinics, seizing "several thousand pounds of dried marijuana" and money. No arrests made yet. Video (soon to be) on YouTube.

_The Associated Press, January 18, 2007_

LOS ANGELES - Federal drug agents raided nearly a dozen medical marijuana clinics in California, seizing several thousand pounds of processed marijuana, along with weapons and money, authorities said.

Several people were detained, although no arrests were made after five dispensaries in West Hollywood and six others in Venice, Hollywood and the San Fernando Valley were searched Wednesday, said Sarah Pullen, a spokeswoman with the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration.

The raids highlighted a conflict between a California state law and the federal drug agency.

California voters in 1996 approved the Compassionate Use Act, which makes marijuana available by prescription for medicinal uses. The DEA, which does not recognize California laws legalizing medical marijuana use, has recently increased its enforcement.

Pullen declined to provide details of the latest investigation, saying the search warrants remained under seal.

"But obviously we are looking for marijuana and other illegal drugs, marijuana edibles and evidence of ongoing criminal activity and anything from paperwork to documents  you name it," Pullen said.

City officials in West Hollywood said they were surprised by the action, learning of the raid as it was happening. City spokeswoman Helen Goss said West Hollywood has a "long-standing commitment" to the use of medical marijuana for people suffering from illnesses like HIV and AIDS.

Agents in bulletproof vests, gloves and face masks left a West Hollywood storefront with boxes and trash bags filled, as about 50 protesters booed and shouted "states' rights."

At one dispensary, The Farmacy on Santa Monica Boulevard, amateur videographers and others mobbed officers filling three cars with evidence.

"Today's enforcement operations show that these establishments are nothing more than drug-trafficking organizations bringing criminal activities to our neighborhoods and drugs near our children and schools," said Ralph W. Partridge, head of the DEA in Los Angeles.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

City of West Hollywood Officials Decry DEA Raids on Five Marijuana Dispensaries

Wednesday January 17, 2007

WEST HOLLYWOOD, Calif. (BUSINESS WIRE) - City of West Hollywood officials reacted swiftly today to news that the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) had raided and shut down five medicinal marijuana dispensaries located in West Hollywood. 

"The City of West Hollywood has had a long-standing commitment to the compassionate use of medical marijuana for those persons who are facing catastrophic illnesses," said City Manager Paul Arevalo. 

The DEA's enforcement of federal drug laws against the dispensaries conflicts with Proposition 215, a ballot measure approved by the California voters in 1996 decriminalizing the use of medical marijuana.

The following five marijuana dispensaries located in West Hollywood were raided by the DEA today:

7828 Santa Monica - Alternative Herbal Health

7825 Santa Monica - Medical Marijuana Pharmacy

7901 Santa Monica - West Hollywood Caregivers

8464 Santa Monica - California Cannabis Pharmacy

8921 Sunset - West Hollywood Center for Compassionate Healing

Just last night the West Hollywood City Council introduced an
ordinance establishing permanent regulations to mitigate the impacts of medical marijuana dispensaries, following a two-year moratorium.

"The DEA raids came as a complete surprise to the City," said
Arevalo. "It is regrettable that the federal, state and local governments cannot work together on this issue."

The City of West Hollywood has been a long-standing supporter of the use of marijuana that is prescribed, dispensed and used for medicinal purposes. West Hollywood is home to a disproportionately large percentage of seniors afflicted with a variety of chronic illnesses, and people with HIV and AIDS, for which medicinal marijuana diminishes suffering.

Here are comments regarding today's DEA action from two West
Hollywood City Councilmembers:

"The state of California voted to allow marijuana for medical
purposes," says West Hollywood City Councilmember Abbe Land. "The City of West Hollywood along with other cities across the state have established regulations to govern the dispensing of medical marijuana, so that people whose lives depend on this drug can be assured of safe access to their medicine. The DEA should spend their time going after dispensaries that are not operating in accordance with local ordinances, as well as unscrupulous doctors who write illegitimate prescriptions," she continued.

"Today's actions again demonstrate the skewed priorities of the Bush administration and the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration," says West Hollywood City Councilmember Jeffrey Prang. "Providing safe access to medical marijuana for those living with serious and often painful illnesses such as HIV/AIDS, cancer and other terminal diseases is something this City supports. We have worked closely with our community to insure these establishments operate safely and comply with the spirit of Proposition 215 adopted by the voters of California," he continued.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2007)

fake letters i know that is old  but it happen again 

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED.

When seeds were sent in June and July, they took unusually long to get to their destination - and in some cases, did not arrive at all. Quite a lot of seed orders -- we're talking at least 200-300 letters here -- were being intercepted somehow, and held up.

What we believe is that the addresses on incoming mail (seed order forms and payment) sent to us were matched up with outgoing mail (seeds) that had our return address, in the months of June and July. Those outgoing letters were held up after we sent them.

But even if mail was opened, that is not enough to incriminate you for sending that letter. Nothing in our outgoing orders implies that you asked for what we're sending. Prosecution will require that those people who get the letter from the DEA incriminate themselves by agreeing that they wish to receive seeds, will pay $50-$200 and more to get those seeds (and the 20 extra ones offered) and through acknowledging the letter by sending payment through Money Gram or Western Union, prove that they asked for and paid for seeds that were sent out to their address.

If you thought there was an unusually long delay in receiving your order from the time you were aware it was sent, then it is very likely your order has been confiscated, and you have, or will, receive the blue letter.

If you sent money to the name on the letter, I believe you may be in danger. Be very alert, very cautious, and take appropriate action. 

This is a regrettable discovery, and means the DEA and RCMP and perhaps other agencies are coordinating a massive round-up of both Canadians and Americans in a considerable escalation of the Drug War.

We will give you more information as it is corroborated. 

These Letters are FAKE and DANGEROUS. 
DO NOT RESPOND!

If you received this same type of letter shown in the photos below, YOU MAY BE IN DANGER. The Government may be trying to get you to "admit" that you ordered seeds. 

We have NOT sent out any information to our customers, as we did not retain their records. All records were destroyed.

BE EXTREMELY CAUTIOUS. 

We would warn any large-scale growers to IMMEDIATELY CEASE YOUR OPERATION. 

DO NOT GIVE ANY INFORMATION TO THIS GROUP. DO NOT SEND THEM MONEY. DO NOT SEND THEM EMAIL. 

IT MAY BE THE START OF A MASSIVE BUST ON GROWERS.

Be careful when dealing with marijuana seeds, and be on the lookout for any scams or stings seeking donations or information.

It might be best to refrain from buying seeds at any and all outlets and online businesses, whether in Canada or the USA. The US government and DEA are waging war, and many hundreds of people can still be implicated. 

DON'T RESPOND to any mail or email claims from anyone posing as Marc Emery Direct! We will convey all legitimate information to our people through Cannabis Culture Online and the Marc Emery Direct Seeds website.




ABOUT THESE BLUE LETTERS:

They ask you to send a Western Union or Money Gram of $50, $100, or $200 to any random name, always written in CAPITAL LETTERS, in VANCOUVER. They all tell you to use the security password "SWAP", "CONVERT", "FLIP", "SWITCH", "CHANGE", or anything similar.

They say you should not use a PO box in your address -- the reason being, they can't search a PO box for grow ops. 

WESTERN UNION HEADQUARTERS is working with the DEA. WE KNOW THIS. That's why they ask you to use it. When you send a Western Union, you have to show ID, you give your home address, phone number, location, everything the DEA needs to find you. And anyone using the key passwords... they'll have you right on the spot.


----------



## greenguy (Nov 30, 2009)

What happened to these owners of the dispensaries?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 30, 2009)

original post is dated 2007. Obama didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## nvthis (Nov 30, 2009)

OHC is that you? I would recognize that smile anywhere!


----------



## greenguy (Nov 30, 2009)

um... yeah I realize the original date is 2007. I figured two yrs would be enough time to tri and convict the owners of the 11 dispensaries or maybe let the off bc they are nice people and are trying to help others...I was just wondering if anyone knew the results of any of the cases?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 3, 2009)

it was under bush prez of corse they are serving a long prison sentence some where.


----------



## greenguy (Dec 3, 2009)

seriously? I imagine that a lawyer can push off that sentancing for a few years....maybe?

well I hope they got away!


----------

